# No more scraps, part dieux - Pendants



## TimR (Jul 2, 2014)

I couldn't resist after Tony ( @Tclem ) recently posted the hair pins using scraps. I got a new tool recently, a Joyner offset pendant jig. You can look them up under the same site as Ruth Niles bottle stoppers. 
I made one practice piece and away I went. Once I had the technique down (errr, 2 minutes) I could make one of these in about 5 -10 minutes max, including sanding. There's even a design tool that uses Excel to generate specific designs that can be replicated with ease.

I had some thin cutoffs of the red tip photinia and some stabilized buckeye burl, which worked perfect, with no tear out issues. I mounted a waste block to the jig, and then just attached the 2" or 1" squares 1/4" thick using a couple dabs of hot glue. 

I dressed up the photinia piece with a little woodburning texture and some metal leaf. The spiral on the back is done with a Sorby mini spiral cutter. This one required 4 different mount variations to produce the pattern shown.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 15


----------



## Tclem (Jul 2, 2014)

TimR said:


> I couldn't resist after Tony ( @Tclem ) recently posted the hair pins using scraps. I got a new tool recently, a Joyner offset pendant jig. You can look them up under the same site as Ruth Niles bottle stoppers.
> I made one practice piece and away I went. Once I had the technique down (errr, 2 minutes) I could make one of these in about 5 -10 minutes max, including sanding. There's even a design tool that uses Excel to generate specific designs that can be replicated with ease.
> 
> I had some thin cutoffs of the red tip photinia and some stabilized buckeye burl, which worked perfect, with no tear out issues. I mounted a waste block to the jig, and then just attached the 2" or 1" squares 1/4" thick using a couple dabs of hot glue.
> ...


That's what I'm talking about. Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 2, 2014)

Those are really slick Tim! So many ideas out there, so little time..... If you run out of thin scraps, let me know, I can load you up for the cost of shipping...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 2, 2014)

Great work -- bet these are popular

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 2, 2014)

Duncan, these are the first I've made. Yea, I think if I get my wife to put a simple cord and fastener on them, they will make nice gifts for family as well as items to bring out during shows and demonstrations. 
Barry, thanks for the offer of thin scraps. I'm in pretty good shape as I've held on to quite a bit of thins thinking I'd glue together at some point. Still...I'll keep it in mind. Some thin scraps of mesquite or other hard western woods may be nice to have around.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2014)

That is way cool Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 6, 2014)

Very nice work Tim. There is a lot more involved there than meets the eye! They will undoubtedly be great sellers. I especially like the first two.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2020)

Oh neeto! I love it! 
how did I miss this the first time!?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## caspianx67 (Mar 26, 2020)

TimR said:


> Duncan, these are the first I've made. Yea, I think if I get my wife to put a simple cord and fastener on them, they will make nice gifts for family as well as items to bring out during shows and demonstrations.
> Barry, thanks for the offer of thin scraps. I'm in pretty good shape as I've held on to quite a bit of thins thinking I'd glue together at some point. Still...I'll keep it in mind. Some thin scraps of mesquite or other hard western woods may be nice to have around.


I put a leather cord loop through the hole on the pendant, then put overhand knots in the ends so the wearer can slide the whole length to fit as needed.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 26, 2020)

Tagging to follow up with later


----------



## caspianx67 (Mar 26, 2020)

I don’t have a good pic of the knots at the moment, but the leather cord works well with these pendants.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------

